# SE-R Spec-V LEASE RATES?



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

Does anyone know what the 2002 Nissan Sentra Se-R Spec V with the audio fanatic/sunroof package is leasing for/ or what a fair lease price is??

Asuuming: Zero down, 15,000 miles a year, 48mo lease.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2002)

Let me make a guess here.
Including everything, if u r buying one, you would pay ~$21000 for a SpecV ( I am incl. taxes, regn., interest, etc.)

Let me guess that the SpecV will be worth $8000 in 4 years (1998 200SX, SE-R blue book trade-in value is ~$6500)

Subtract $8000 from $21000 = $13000

If you defray the cost over 48 mo., that comes up to $270.83/mo

So, I would say, anywhere between $250 and $300/mo

I have absolutely no idea if that is a good rate. But, If I were to lease a SpecV, that is where I would start.

J


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

i pay 255.89 a month on a 5 yr lease


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

also in 5 years when my lease is up it will be worth $7,500. and thats with an allowance of 15,000 miles a year


----------

